# duck gasping for air?



## sycamore (Oct 12, 2006)

We have a 6 year old+ mallard female that is gasping for breath. Her chest is working heavily and her mouth is open, she is really working to breath. This started yesterday afternoon.
We've looked and felt for obstructions, squirted water in her throat.... 
We can't figure out what is wrong with her... except a possible injury from a male duck or bossy male geese (the momma goose has 4 new ducklings and all are protective of them. They all have separate housing at night but have a joint yard that is about 40 foot by 40 foot.
She has had the condition for for over 24 hours now.... Can still bite when we examine her. 
Any ideas or suggestions on a treatment? or just put her down because there isn't much treatment options?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Isolate her in a cage by herself with a pan deep enough to float in. Check for egg binding. I had one doing that this spring and thought she was a goner for sure. She finally laid one huge egg and has been fine ever since. If the other birds can stomp her, she may die, so isolation is necessary. It is best if she can see the group though.


----------



## sycamore (Oct 12, 2006)

thanks, she died yesterday. We opened her up and it was internal injuries - lots of blood. no egg bound that we could see.
Geese have goslings and they are being bullies. So more fence to keep ducks away from Goose family.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Yes, geese can be hard on ducks sometimes.


----------

